# Role Play Convention 2009



## RPC Team (15. Januar 2009)

Hallo,

bald ist es wieder soweit....

*Role Play Convention 2009*

In den Messehallen Kölns trifft sich vom 3. bis zum 5. April alles, was bei dem Thema Rollenspiel Rang und Namen hat. Ob Fantasy, Horror oder Science Fiction, ob MMORPG, Tabletop oder LARP, auf der Role Play Convention kann man die Neuheiten renommierter Verlage und Softwarefirmen ausprobieren, einen Blick hinter die Kulissen riskieren und sich mit den Machern austauschen. Auf einer rund 20.000 qm großen Ausstellungsfläche warten nicht nur über 150 Aussteller mit vielen Aktionen, Proberunden, Turnieren und Liveraids auf die ca. 50.000 Besucher, sondern auch ein eigener Mittelaltermarkt mit Marketendern, Gauklern und Musikanten, großzügige Spielflächen zum Ausprobieren und Zocken und spannende Lesungen bekannter Fantasyautoren. Neu dieses Jahr sind auf der Role Play Convention der Dunkelmond Jahrmarkt, der seinen Weg aus dem Herzen Azeroths an die Ufer des Rheins gefunden hat und all die zauberhaften Spezereien von World of Warcraft mitbringt, und die RPC Professional, die mit Workshops und Vorträgen von Mitarbeitern namhafter Softwarefirmen und Instituten Einblicke in die Entwicklung von Onlinerollenspielen bieten.

Ich werde Euch in nächster Zeit hier mit aktuellen News versorgen!
Gern beantworte ich auch all Eure Fragen bzgl. RPC 2009!

Doch jetzt seit Ihr erstmal gefragt....

Wir suchen aktive Gildeninterseiten aus dem Bereich MMOG - die Lust habem mit der RPC zu kooperieren...
D.H. Ihr werdet von uns reichlich mit News, Freikarten, Thsirts etc....beschenkt.... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
So fängt das neue Jahr doch gut an...oder?

Wenn ich Euer Interesse geweckt habe - schickt mir doch bitte eine PN...

Ich wünsch Euch allen einen erfolgreichen loot....

Wir sehen uns auf der RPC....
http://www.rpc-germany.de

Kleine feine Preview unter: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Y7c0wLoALu0...rmany.de/typo3/


LG

Andre

RPC Team


----------

